# Sad day in my little town



## alloy (Mar 9, 2022)

At 3:41 this morning the fire department was called out to Drews grocery in Toutle, WA.  Store was on fire and 40% involved.  It's a total loss.  They have been there since 1930.   They are famous for their chicken strips and jojos.  I routinely would go there for lunch when I had to mail something at the post office 500ft away. 

The community really depends on them.  There are a lot of retired folks up here and this is their only source of food and gas.  Nearest other place is 15 miles.

No one has heard from the owners yet, but it hasn't even been 24 hours.  I hope they can rebuild.  I'd be willing to help and/or donate to the cause.


----------



## Martin W (Mar 9, 2022)

I hope they can rebuild.
Martin


----------



## alloy (Mar 9, 2022)

More pics.  Definitely a total loss.

Preliminary investigation shows an electrical failure.  Pretty much what I thought it was going to be. It was an old building but very well maintained.  

When I get my nova running hopefully soon I was going to drive it up there and show the lady I've been talking to about it.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 9, 2022)

Jojo's????


----------



## alloy (Mar 9, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Jojo's????


----------



## wachuko (Mar 10, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Jojo's????


I was about to ask the same thing… Jojo is the name our kids gave their dog… but it was taken from a cartoon character…


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, I totally understand. We lost our general store almost a year ago when the owner retired. it was supposed to reopen but now it looks like it may not. What was once a 5 minute walk is now a 20 minute drive... 
I hope your store reopens soon.


----------



## brino (Mar 10, 2022)

alloy said:


> When I get my nova running hopefully soon I was going to drive it up there and show the lady I've been talking to about it.



Perhaps a car-show fund raiser?
Brian


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 10, 2022)

Jojo's potato wedges- I think it's a west coast thing- we had a burger place here that made them too, Clarkes


----------



## alloy (Mar 10, 2022)

brino said:


> Perhaps a car-show fund raiser?
> Brian


That's a great idea.  The drag race track is about 2 miles past the store, so maybe get some of the racers and local car clubs involved.  It's pretty early to plan anything yet, still waiting to hear something from the owners.  

The store has been in their family for 92 years.  I can't even imagine how they are feeling now.  I want to help, but don't know how.


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 10, 2022)

Talk to the owners now and let them know the community supports them.
Talk to them about what you have discussed. 
Also now is the time to talk to your fellow car enthusiasts about events as the events get planned early.
Racing is right around the corner!
Hats off to you. What a great example of selflessness.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2022)

What a total shame. 
I applaud your desire to help. That's what build community!


----------



## alloy (Mar 10, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> What a great example of selflessness.


That was very kind of you to say.  I'm not too bad a guy no matter what "woodchucker" says  (joke)

I've already contacted the guy that runs the nw nova group. All he said was "Hmmmm....."   Doesn't sound like he's onboard with the idea.  But there are others to ask.

Can't really do much yet, just have to wait and see what they are going to do. There is a fund for donations at a credit union for them. I know the wheels of insurance companies move very slowly, and again as far as I know the owners haven't said anything. Probably still in shock I'm guessing.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm also very sorry to hear of this fire in your home town. If there is a fund raiser please post info. Thank God there was no loss of life.


----------



## alloy (Mar 18, 2022)

I haven't heard anything at all about what's going on.  I don't know the owners personally, and the people that work there I only saw them at work, so again no news.  I'd like to do a cruise in, but the owners need to communicate with us and let us know what they need. Everybody wants to help but talk to us.

I did talk to one person at the hospital and she lives in Toutle and says they are going to rebuild, but who knows who she is talking with.  It's a major loss for all of us up here.  The log trucks always stopped in, the hunters, the buses for the religious retreat were there a lot also.  It was a very busy place.  A lot of times there was no parking at all that's how busy it could get.

If I hear anything I'll post it.


----------



## alloy (Mar 19, 2022)

Well finally I got a hold of someone that knows whats going on.  They are selling t shirts and we bought 4.  I also mentioned the idea of a cruise in.  She said that was a great idea and I have a local rod builder that's interested in coming.  So.........have to wait and see.  Tomorrow we are going up to Riverdale raceway to get two of the shirts and I can talk to that person about the cruise in.  I'm sure the racers will want to get involved.

Thanks Brino for the cruise in idea.

I just dropped $80 on 4 shirts.  It's for a good cause though.

I already miss Drew's chicken and jojo's.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 19, 2022)

That's fantastic news, well done!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

Fire destroys more than buildings.
It’s too bad.


----------



## Citizen Smith (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Ducks


----------



## alloy (Mar 27, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Fire destroys more than buildings.
> It’s too bad.


Yes it does.  The good thing is this unfortunate event has brought out the good in people here.  I don't  think the owners had any idea how much support they would get from everyone.

I guess my concern is will the interest in helping fade away over time.  From what  they have said it might be a year before the store opens again.  People tend to forget or lose interest.   I guess with me being retired and with the gas prices being to high the 60 mile round trip weekly to Winco (large grocery chain store here) looks less attractive to save money.   So if Drew"s was still open I'd tend to just buy from them.  I wish there was some way to speed up the rebuilding process.  The demo hasn't even started yet.  I'm sure that's the insurance companies doing.  They move soooo slowly trying to hang onto their money as long as they can.

Years ago I had a friend that was a doctor and he was on the board of a large insurance company.  He told me they actually lost money as an insurance company, where they made there money was the interested they made with the money they had deposited.  So the longer they held onto the money, the more money they made.  Sucks but that's how they operate I guess.


----------



## NC Rick (Mar 29, 2022)

I hope it goes well.  Communit sticking together is great.  I’m sure there are quite a lot of investigations going on as the insurance companit’s do that.  I hope they also have some kind of loss of business clause.  Sad but I hope they come back better than ever.


----------



## alloy (Mar 29, 2022)

Last I heard was the investigation is still in progress.  They really can't comment on it at this point. 

I don't know about a loss of business clause. One thing that concerns all of us is the employees.  They are all out of a job.  They are putting up a red leaf coffee drive through up in the same lot and they are starting to hire people for that, but they can't hire everyone. 

Best estimates to get the store back up and running is 1 year. Gonna be a long time without chicken and Jo's


----------



## alloy (Oct 31, 2022)

Well after 7 months they finally did the demolition on our little store.  I've asked many times about whats going on and all I got was they were waiting on the insurance.

I hope they rebuilding doesn't take another 7 months to start.

For now they brought in a double wide mobile and have a small store going, but no deli, and they put in Red Leaf coffee place.  

I miss my chicken strips  and seeing the people that worked there.   They were always asking me what car I was working on.   None of them has seen the 55 yet.

Maybe if they have something like a grand opening I can take my cars up there for it.


----------

